# New GTP Vivariums



## Candoia.ca (Feb 17, 2009)

I finally finished my winter project, two new GTP vivariums.

Each is approximately 32" x 18" x 24". I used a layer of hydroton pellets on the bottom, used bioactive substrate, created small "rivers", and planted the tanks with plants that ought to thrive in this environment.

The back is 1/4" styrofoam coated with brown silicone, coconut mulch and moss. The plants on the back are planted in cork bark tubes cut at a 45 degree angle.

I used two 18W life-glo T8s in each cage. The light is amazing (I was shocked by how much blue these GTPs have when I saw them under this light). The T8s are hooked up to a ballast that creates a dusk/dawn effect by dimming the lights over a 20 minute period. Neat.

Heat is from a RHP attached to a custom lid.


























This is Victor, my male:








He's gone off his food since his sexy new lady friend Henrietta moved in next door:




























_Blue tum!_​


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Those vivs look amazing :2thumb:

And the pair living in them are stunning also. 
What's locality Type is the male 

Steve


----------



## mr_kajey (Jan 10, 2010)

They are gorgeous GTP's mate, striking!! :flrt:

Well done with the vivs :notworthy:

I really want a GTP more whenever I see awesome vivs like this :devil:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome looking vivs, Id say that a job well done! 
I've put a deposit down on my first gtp, should get him at the end of the month! I want to get a large arboreal rhinoviv and do the same as you have! I have done a planted vivs for my chameleon and my geckos now I can wait to make one for my first GTP!


----------



## Candoia.ca (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I worked hard and am very pleased with the outcome 



Doone said:


> What's locality Type is the male


I purchased the male as a Jayapura, but might just look like one. The female is an Aru.



mooshu said:


> I've put a deposit down on my first gtp, should get him at the end of the month!


That's great! I'm excited for you. Are you getting a baby?


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

no not a baby. Im getting an adult sorong type because i want to breed! going to save up for a female too!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i love the viv and i even more :flrt: the GTP


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok Becky is jealous!! I love GTP's!! And the setups look awesome!! Well done mate! :no1:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

cracking vivs show em off in the planted section they will go down well


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Stunning pair of GTP's you have there. Fantastic vivs too.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Very naturalistic, love the blue belly!


----------



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

Top job you've done there mate.

Let us know if/when you hook the green monsters up?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

just out of curiosity how did you mount the perches onto the glass sides? other than aquaseal the wooden holders?


----------



## bork da basher (May 22, 2012)

stunning snakes and stunning vivs. really great job and something i'll be attempting when i get a bit of money together.


----------



## Candoia.ca (Feb 17, 2009)

JPalmer said:


> just out of curiosity how did you mount the perches onto the glass sides? other than aquaseal the wooden holders?


Just used brown silicone on the back of pieces of cork bark. I cut circles in the cork bark for the perches to rest in, so they are removable. Super easy!


----------

